# crysis dx10 vs dx9



## avarice (Oct 19, 2009)

hey there..
am running crysis on 9800gtx+ (830, 2150, 1250)

everyone knows that crysis can bring any gpu to its knees.. i tried running crysis in very high 1280x720 no aa... i got around 25fps avg.. but i have to agree.. the image quality was bloddy outstanding.
then i tried dx9 high.. i gained around 5~7 fps.. game was a lot smoother with a little sacrifice of image quality and lighting draw distance n stuff.

then i installed ccc2.1 lighting and physics mod.
the very high was unlocked in dx9 and i could not notice any visible difference between very high dx10 and dx9 other than the fact that dx10 very high ran a lot slower (5~7 fps lower).
henceforth it was obvious enough why crytek had unlocked very high in dx10 alone.

my question is....
whats the real deal with dx10 in crysis? i mean.. i could pretty much get very similar image quality with dx9. i could not spot very noticeable difference in dx9 and dx10 with ccc's config(and they have done a proper good job.. kudos).


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

DX10 does promote better quality graphics than dx9, although some may not be able to spot it the difference *is* there.

Here are some examples... (Look closely at the rocks, notice how they pop-out)

P.S. Just wait to DX11 is mainstream!


----------



## avarice (Oct 19, 2009)

ok.. i totally agree.. but thats when dx9 runs runs on high.. (instead of very high).
try ccc's mod as i said before .. the 2.1 one and trust me.. there s absolutely no noticeable difference. 
i was planning to record it all in a video and show both the videos in a panoramic mode. 
i'll post the youtube link soon.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

"Hacked" Dx10 and real Dx10 are not the same thing. You likely wont notice much more than smoother textures and such. When you crack the game to allow it to use the Dx10 settings, thats all it does is apply those effects to the game. In order to actually see them you still need Dx10 installed on the machine.

Try running it on 7 or vista with that video card once. Hell of a difference.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Well what masta squidge said is correct when i used "hacked" dx10 i noticed better visual quality but had graphical glitches in distant lod ie black distortion etc, and when i switched to high ie dx9 it ran much smoother and there were no graphical glitches. I got around 27 avg on so called very high and around 40+ on high. and i didnt notice much of a graphical difference between the 2.


----------

